# Planning a trip



## FliFisha (Jan 10, 2016)

Looking to plan a trip I'm in the Daytona area, looking for someone to with me. Kinda looking for a hook up buddy situation and maybe get some pointers on good spots as I'm new to the area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ryanconklin (Jan 22, 2016)

FliFisha said:


> Looking to plan a trip I'm in the Daytona area, looking for someone to with me. Kinda looking for a hook up buddy situation and maybe get some pointers on good spots as I'm new to the area. Thanks in advance.


Flagler County area has been good lately. that is about 20- 30 minutes north of daytona though depending on where in daytona you are


----------

